# Forfeiting Slots Question



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I know that if you decline a slot, say from 4-6PM, you will no longer see that slot offered for that day.

Does anyone know if you forfeit a slot from 6:30-8:30PM, do they assume, you simply can't work any of those hours? I would rather work 6-8PM and try to add a 8-10PM later on.

I wish Amazon gave you the option to swap in/out of slots, say a 6:30-8:30PM for a 6-8PM.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

With the new update I notice when I forfeit a block I could not see them anymore but it could be someone just grabbed the block I dropped.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

You will no longer see the block you forfeit that for sure, although you know it's there you just cant see it.
For your other question, today, I forfeit my morning block (10am-1pm) and rite after I forfeit, I check the Offer and see the 10:30am-1:30pm block. 
But, I dont know will it work other way around.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

I just tried it. Forfeited my 6:30-8:30PM and then later saw 5:30-7:30PM, 6-8PM, and 7:30-9:30PM.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> With the new update I notice when I forfeit a block I could not see them anymore but it could be someone just grabbed the block I dropped.


I think you can't see them because last time I did that, I could see Earn $... on the Home but it wasn't showing in Offers.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

So if you have a 6-8 block you have until 5:15 to forfiet it correct? Even though the arrival time shows 5:45-6:05?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> So if you have a 6-8 block you have until 5:15 to forfeit it correct? Even though the arrival time shows 5:45-6:05?


If your block starts at 6, you have until 5:15 to forfeit a block (without a point on your record). About arrival time, "5:45-6:05", no, the app and Amazon expect you to arrive at location before or at 6, not later, even a minute later (im not sure, since im never late )


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe they give you 5 minutes past your start time to check in before you're officially late.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I believe they give you 5 minutes past your start time to check in before you're officially late.


Well, that good to know that Amazon is still human.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

LLXC said:


> I just tried it. Forfeited my 6:30-8:30PM and then later saw 5:30-7:30PM, 6-8PM, and 7:30-9:30PM.


 This is the best way to prove any "theory" discussed here...........do it yourself!  
Now you and we have facts...... so good work!


----------

